# [Review] Prolimatech Super Mega im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*Alternative Montageschrauben*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an Caseking die mir stellvertretend für Prolimatech ein Muster des Super Mega für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
2009 hat Prolimatech den äußerst erfolgreichen Megahalems vorgestellt. Mit ihrem ersten Kühler hatte es Prolimatech damals geschafft, sich direkt an die Spitze zu setzen. Jetzt, gute eineinhalb Jahre später schickt Prolimatech eine überarbeitete Version des Megahalems ins Rennen. Der Super Mega(halems) ist ein  entscheidend verbesserter Megahalems und soll an die Erfolge des Vorgängers anknüpfen. Neben einer überarbeiteten und verbesserten Montage soll der Super Mega durch die Kupferlamellen auch bei der Kühlleistung leistungstechnisch zulegen. Ob Prolimatechs Neuheit ihren hohen Ansprüchen gerecht wird, soll der folgende Test zeigen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Die Verpackung des Super Mega(halems) erinnert etwas an die des Armageddon. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein goldenes Logo abgedruckt, was sich auch beim Muster der Lamellen wiederfindet. Prolimatech selbst umwirbt den Kühler als überarbeitet Megahalems mit gesteigerter Kühlleistung. Die Oberseite der Verpackung verfügt über ein kleines Sichtfenster durch dass sich der Kühler betrachten lässt.  An den Seiten der Verpackung findet der Käufer einige Spezifikationen des aufgelistet. Neben den Abmessungen lassen sich der Verpackung auch die Abmessungen des Kühlers entnehmen. Eine kleine Grafik umwirbt den „Copper Body“ des Super Mega. Allerdings bestehen nicht alle Komponenten des Kühlers aus Kupfer. Auf die einzelnen Materialien werde ich aber beim Punkt „Impressionen“ nochmals zu sprechen kommen. Damit der Deckel ordnungsgemäß entfernt werden kann, müssen an den beiden Seiten die Laschen gelöst werden. Damit der Kühler während des Transporsts vor Staub und Kratzern geschützt wird, ist er in eine Plastiktüte eingepackt.
Der Lieferumfang des Super Mega ist vergleichbar mit vorherigen Prolimatech-Kühlern und enthält alles, was für die Montage auf aktuellen Intel-Systemen gebraucht wird. Neben vier Lüfter-Klammern, einer ausführlichen Montageanleitung und einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste liegt dem Lüfter auch noch das eigentliche Montagematerial bei. Dieses umfasst mehrere Schrauben und Montagestreben. Eine Backplate ist ebenfalls enthalten. Dank flexibler Montage ist diese zu allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Als besonderes Extra legt Prolimatech einen Satz gekürzte Schauben (Bild: siehe schwarze Schrauben) bei. Durch diese Schrauben ist es möglich, den Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu erhöhen und so die Leistungsfähigkeit zu steigern. Nutzer die ein AMD-System haben schauen leider in die Röhre. Um den Kühler auf aktuellen AMD-Systemen (AM2(+) / 3) zu verbauen  wird ein optionales Montage-Kit benötigt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
An der grundlegenden Form des Super Mega(halems) hat sich nichts geändert. Nach wie vor sorgen sechs Kupfer-Heatpipes dafür, die Abwärme vom Prozessor zu den Lamellen zu transportieren. Die jeweiligen Enden der Heatpipes laufen von der Bodenplatte aus in die beiden Kühltürme. Prolimatech verzichtet bei der Bodenplatte auf eine Direct-Touch-Technik und lässt die Heatpipes keinen direkten Kontakt zur Prozessoroberfläche haben. Die Heatpipes haben einen Durchmesser von 6mm und wurden an den Enden sauber verarbeitet.
Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kühlern ist allerdings nicht zu übersehen. So verfügt der Super Mega über vier Bereiche, in denen anstatt der üblichen Aluminium-Lamellen Kupfer-Lamellen verbaut wurden. Damit diese auch effektiv zur Geltung kommen, befinden sie sich nur an den Außenseiten der Kühltürme. Würden auch innenliegende Kupfer-Lamellen verbaut, konnte es passieren, dass diese je nach Lüfter nicht richtig genutzt werden könnten. Die Narbe der Lüfter würde genau vor den Kupfer-Lamellen liegen und dafür sorgen, dass der Bereich nicht richtig mit Frischluft versorgt wird. Weitere Änderungen fallen nur beim genaueren Hinsehen auf. Ein Beispiel dafür ist die oberste Lamelle des Kühlers. So verfügt der Super Mega nun an oberster Stelle über eine Art Blende, die die Lamellen verdeckt. Beim alten Megahalems waren noch zwei miteinander verschweißte Lamellen-Stücke sichtbar. Die Anzahl der Lamellenebenen ist im Vergleich zum Megahalems jedoch gleichgeblieben. Anstatt der 45 Ebenen aus Aluminium verfügt der Kühler an den Außenseiten über jeweils zweimal 8 Halb-Lamellen aus Kupfer. Aufgrund dieser Veränderung steigt das Gewicht des Kühlkörpers von 790 Gramm auf 945 Gramm an.
Dank der neuen und deutlich flexibleren Lüfter-Klammern ist es nun auch möglich, den Super Mega mit 140mm zu bestücken. Die Klammern werden nicht mehr vertikal am Kühler verhakt, sondern seitlich hinter den Lamellen. Dank dieser Veränderung müssen die Klammern nicht mehr so hoch wie der Lüfter sein, sondern lassen sich je nach der Größe flexible anbringen. Allerdings kann es bei einigen Lüftern, je nach Rotorform und Gehäuse, zu Problemen kommen.
Abschließend noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitung des Kühlers. Diese ist wie zu erwarten auf sehr hohem Niveau und absolut hochwertig. Die Lamellen sind sauber miteinander verlötet, das Montage-Kit sehr robust und die Optik des Kühlers äußerst ist wirklich einzigartig. Hier können Sie andere Hersteller wirklich eine Scheibe von abschneiden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Prolimatech "Super Mega" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Prolimatechs „Super Mega“ bringt ohne Lüfter ein Gewicht von 945 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte, ebenfalls aus Kuper, und den Lamellen zusammen. Diese sind zum Teil aus Kupfer und zum Teil aus Aluminium. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Leider ist der Super Mega ohne optionales Montage-Kit nicht zu AMD-Systemen kompatible.  Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Leistungssportler können sich nicht auf ihren Erfolgen ausruhen. Die Konkurrenz schläft bekanntlich nicht und auch der eigene Körper muss mit kontinuierlichem Training fit gehalten werden. Um über längere Zeit zur Weltelite zu gehören, müssen daher Mängel beseitigt und selbst kleinste Vorteile konsequent ausgebaut werden.

Prolimatech markiert die Spitze der globalen High-End Kühler-Hersteller. Jedes Modell zählt ausnahmslos zum Besten, was das Segment zu bieten hat. Auf der komfortablen Position ruht sich Prolimatech jedoch nicht aus und schickt nun eine modifizierte Version des Bestsellers und vielfachen Testsiegers Megahalems an den Start. Im Gegensatz zum Mega Shadow, der lediglich eine optische Variation mit schwarzer Nickelschicht bietet, verfügt der Super Mega über eine noch höhere Kühlleistung.

Trotz der identischen Konstruktion wird eine der Modifikationen gleich auf den ersten Blick sichtbar - ein Teil der Lamellen besteht aus Kupfer statt Aluminium. Dieses ist jedoch nicht vernickelt und daher mit seiner typischen Färbung gut erkennbar. Der Vorteil des Metalls besteht in der deutlich besseren Wärmeleitfähigkeit gegenüber Aluminium. Andererseits ist es schwerer und teurer, so dass eine komplette Fertigung aus Kupfer die Praktikabilität deutlich gemindert und den Gesamtpreis erheblich gesteigert hätte.

So wählt Prolimatech einen sinnvollen Kompromiss und fertigt lediglich einen Teil der Lamellen aus Kupfer. Im Ergebnis wird die Wärme noch besser an die durchströmende Luft weitergegeben und somit die Kühlkapazität erweitert.

Die zweite Anpassung betrifft die Lüfterkompatibilität. Diese konnte mit neuen Lüfterklemmen erweitert werden, so dass neben den 120ern nun auch 140-mm-Lüfter verbaut werden können. Der Vorteil der größeren Ventilatoren besteht dabei im besseren Verhälntis aus Luftdurchsatz zu Lautstärke. Darüber hinaus liegen zwei zusätzliche Schrauben bei. Diese ergänzen die bereits vorhandenen Federschrauben des Sets und ermöglichen einen höheren Anpressdruck. Damit wird der Kühler fester auf die CPU gedrückt, womit die Wärmeübertragung zusätzlicher optimiert wird.*

Die restlichen Spezifikationen entsprechen dem Original Megahalems. Vom vernickelten Kupferboden führen daher sechs Heatpipes in zwei separate Türme aus geschichteten Lamellen und auch die Verarbeitungsqualität ist einmal mehr überragend. Wie bei der Revision B des Megahalems sind die obersten Lamellen aus Edelstahl und daher besonders glänzend, was für eine perfekte Optik bei Window-Seitenteilen sorgt.

Bis zu zwei Lüfter können montiert werden. Da sie nicht zum Lieferumfang gehören, besteht maximale Flexibilität bei der Auswahl und ein breites Einsatzspektrum: Ultra-Silent, Silent, Silent-Power, PWM, Overclocking, Maximum-OC, LED, Modding. Ein Kühler für alle Fälle!

Das äußerst stabile Montagekit erlaubt eine Installation des Super Mega auf den Intel Sockeln 775, 1156 und 1366. Für AMD Sockel ist ein separates Kit erhältlich. Zum Lieferumfang gehören vier Lüfterklammern für zwei 140/120-mm-Lüfter, eine große Tube hochwertiger Wärmeleitpaste und eine übersichtliche Bedienungsanleitung.

* Der Anpressdruck liegt außerhalb der Intel-Spezifikationen, weshalb eine Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Bei der Montage gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Kühlern, da Prolimatech bei beiden das gleiche Montage-Kit verwendet. Auch wenn die vielen Einzelteile den Anschein machen, dass die Montage des Kühlers relativ kompliziert ist, lässt sich diese in der Praxis relativ fix und ohne viel Aufwand realisieren. Je nach Sockel müssen die Gewindeschrauben in das entsprechende Loch gesetzt werden. Die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Gummiringe lassen sich auf der Oberseite der Backplate über Schrauben stülpen und sorgen dafür, dass diese nicht herausfallen. Sobald die Backplate vorbeireitet ist, kann sie hinter das Mainboard gesetzt werden. Mittels der vier Gewindeschrauben lässt sich die Backplate dann am Mainboard fixieren. Die Gewindeschrauben verfügen auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegscheibe aus Kunststoff. So werden die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards bei der Montage nicht beschädigt. Sobald die Gewindeschrauben über Kreuz verschraubt und festgezogen wurden, lassen sich die Verbindungstege anbringen. Diese werden anschließend mit jeweils zwei Muttern fixiert.
Der erste Teil der Montage ist damit abgeschlossen und der Prozessor kann mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Sobald der Kühler aufgesetzt und justiert ist, kann der letzte Steg verschraub werden. Damit der Kühler mit dem restlichen Montage-Kit  verschraubt wird, werden die zwei Federschrauben benötigt. Diese lassen sich in den Verbindungssteg einsetzten und mit dem darunterliegendem Steg verschrauben. Sobald die Schrauben angezogen sind, ist die Montage des Kühlers abgeschlossen. Der Lüfter wird mittels zwei kleinen Klammern seitlich am Kühler befestigt. Dank der flexiblen Lüfter-Klammern lässt sich der Super Mega wahlweise mit 120mm bzw. 140mm Lüfter bestücken.
*Anmerkung:* Die Lüfter-Klammern müssen anderrum montiert werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Bei der Montage auf AMD-Systemen muss zuerst das originale Retention-Modul entfernt werden, da für die Montage des „Super Mega“ ein spezielles Montage-Kit von Prolimatech benötigt wird. Das Prolimatech-Kit lässt sich wie das originale Retention-Modul mit vier Schrauben am Mainboard befestigen. Für die Rückseite des Mainboards liegt eine entsprechende Backplate bei, da die originale Backplate nicht weiter verwendet werden kann. Dank der variablen Verstrebung, ist es möglich, den „Super Mega“ vertikal oder horizontal auszurichten.  Der Rest der Montage ist identisch zu der Montage auf Intel-Systemen.
*Anmerkung:* Die Lüfter-Klammern müssen anderrum montiert werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prolimatech setzt mit dem Super Mega leistungstechnisch da an, wo sie mit dem Megahalems aufgehört haben. Dank der zusätzlichen Kupfer-Lamellen schafft es der Super Mega, sich bei 100% Drehzahl 0,2° Grad abzusetzen.  Bei 50% Drehzahl liegt der Vorsprung bei 0,4° Grad. Dank der Kupfer-Lamellen und daraus resultierenden besseren Kühlleistung schafft es der Super Mega sich bei 50% und 75% Drehzahl vor den bis dato erstplatzierten Noctua NH-D14 zu setzten. Lediglich bei 100% ist der Noctua-Kühler ein Ticken besser.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im Dual-Lüfter-Betrieb kann sich der Super Mega um bis zu 0,4° Grad (bei 100% Drehzahl) absetzten. Bei fallender Drehzahl wächst der Vorsprung bis auf 0,7° Grad (50%). Die Werte des NH-D14 von Noctua verfehlt der Super Mega allerdings nur minimal.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem montiertem 140mm Lüfter bleibt der Armageddon nach wie vor die Referenz. Bei 100% Drehzahl liegt der Super Mega nur um 0,2° Grad zurück. Allerdings wächst der Rückstand bei geringerer Drehzahl auf bis zu 1,4° an. Hier spielt der Armageddon gegenüber dem Super Mega seine Stärken aus. Das Duell gegen den NH-D14 kann der Super Mega bei schnellerer Drehzahl für sich gewinnen. Erst bei 50% zieht der NH-D14 am Super Mega vorbei.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei 140mm Lüfter dominiert der Armageddon weiterhin. Dennoch liefert der Super Mega gute Ergebnisse ab. Bei 100% Drehzahl liegt er 0,7° Grad hinter dem Armageddon und somit auf dem gleichen Level wie der NH-D14. Bei 75% Drehzahl kann der Super Mega seine beiden Widersacher überraschend schlagen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alternative Montageschrauben*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den alternativen Montageschrauben bietet Prolimatech dem Kunden die Möglichkeit, Einfluss auf den Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu nehmen. Ähnlich wie beim „Venomous X“ von Thermalright, lässt sich der Anpressdruck auf den Prozessor erhöhen. Durch den höheren Anpressdruck soll der Kühler in der Praxis eine noch bessere Kühlleistung erreichen. Die Ergebnisse bestätigen dies, auch wenn die Unterschiede nur minimal sind. Je geringer allerdings die Drehzahl ist, umso mehr profitiert der Kühler vom höheren Anpressdruck. So lässt sich die Kühlleistung des Super Mega mit den alternativen Schrauben bei einer Drehzahl von 50% um 1,0° Grad steigern. Ein wirklich gutes Ergebnis, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Kühler derselbe ist und lediglich die Schrauben getauscht werden.
Allerdings lässt nicht sagen, welche Nebenwirkungen der höhere Anpressdruck hat. Auf der Tüte der Schraube klebt ein Sticker, der darauf hinweist, die Schrauben auf eigene Gefahr hin zu verwenden. Durch das kürzere Gewinde (ca. 1mm) liegt der Druck, den der Kühler ausübt, über dem maximalen Wert, den Intel für seine Prozessoren freigibt. Ob man dieses Risiko nun in Kauf nimmt, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Je nach Drehzahl des Lüfter lohnt es sich allerdings, die alternativen Schrauben zu verwenden.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Der Super Mega ist in jeglicher Hinsicht Super. Ob nun bei der Verarbeitung, der Montage, oder bei der Kühlleistung. Auch wenn sich der Super Mega (mit den normalen Federschrauben) teils nur um 0,5° Grad vom Megahalems absetzten kann, wird er seinen Ansprüchen gerecht.  Auch wenn Prolimatech den Megahalems nur im Detail verbessert, zeigen diese in der Praxis doch deutlich ihre Wirkung. Leistungstechnisch macht der Super Mega da weiter, wo dem Megahalmes die Puste ausging. Wer hier eine bahnbrechende Leistungssteigerung erwartet hat, wird vielleicht etwas enttäuscht. Doch einen so guten und effektiven Kühler wie den Megahalems zu verbessern erfordert schon einige Raffinessen. 
Und diese hat Prolimatech beim Super Mega aus der Schublade geholt. Wer auf die alternativen schwarzen Federschrauben setzt, kann die Leistungs des Kühlers nochmals um 0,5° bis 1,0° Grad steigern. Allerdings ist fraglich, wie sich der höhere Anpressdruck auf Dauer auf den Sockel und den Prozessor auswirkt. Aber auch die Kupfer-Lamellen tragen ihren Teil zur besseren Kühlleistung bei.
Dennoch gibt es ein paar Punkte die Prolimatech noch überarbeiten könnte, um den Super Mega noch besser zu machen. Zum einen wären da die Lüfter-Klammern. Diese können je nach Lüfter für Probleme sorgen, da der Rotor mit der Klammer kollidiert. Der zweite Punkt, an dem Prolimatech arbeiten sollte ist, dass das AMD-Monate-Kit mit in den Lieferumfang integriert wird. Kunden die ein AMD-System haben und sich den Kühler gern kaufen möchten, benötigten zusätzlich noch ein Montage-Kit welches mit weiteren 10,00 Euro zu Buche schlägt. Und schlussendlich wäre da noch der Preis. Mit knapp 70,00 Euro ist der Super Mega bei weitem kein Schnäppchen. Dennoch ist er diesen Preis wirklich Wert. Die Verarbeitung, die Montage (Intel-Systeme)und die Leistung sowie die Optik entschädigen für den stolzen Preis.

Mit 90,3% sichert sich der Super Mega knapp den  „Gold Award“. Wer nun Interesse am Super Mega hat, kann den Kühler *HIER* bei Caseking käuflich erwerben.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Prolimatech Super Meg Produktseite

Prolimatech Super Mega bei Caseking

[Review] Prolimatech Samuel 17 im PCGHX-Check

[Review] Prolimatech Armageddon im PCGHX-Check
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2010)

Was soll man da viel zu sagen....?

Top Kühler und Review 

MFG


----------



## Ampeldruecker (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Review ist super , aber ich denke das Prolimatech in letzter Zeit ziehmlich mit ihren Kühlern übertreibt. Ich meine wie viele Versionen des Megahalems gibt es jetzt schon? 
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2010)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> ...Ich meine wie viele Versionen des Megahalems gibt es jetzt schon?



Um genau zu sein aktuell vier:


Megahalems Rev. A
Megahalems Rev. B (mit deutlich besserem Montage-Kit) 
Mega Shadow (Megahalems in schwarz, basierend auf Rev. B)
Super Mega


MFG


----------



## Ampeldruecker (11. Oktober 2010)

Das meine ich, Rev B hat sich ja scheinbar gelohnt, in Schwarz ok aber doch nicht mit winzig kleinen Kupferlamellen


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2010)

Fehlt nur noch eine Voll-Kupfer-Edition. 


MFG


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das wäre das I-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Shi (12. Oktober 2010)

Tolles Review und 1 A Bilder, aber das Teil ist mir viel zu teuer, lieber einen Mugen II


----------



## elohim (12. Oktober 2010)

ich bekomme demnächst den super mega zugeschickt. ich habe momentan den thermalright silverarrow drin. mal schauen wie der vergleich ausfällt.


----------



## elohim (12. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Tolles Review und 1 A Bilder, aber das Teil ist mir viel zu teuer, lieber einen Mugen II



kleiner tip, den megahalems, der fast identische werte hat, gibt es mittlerweile schon für 45€.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Oktober 2010)

Schönes review, auch wenn am anfang einige fehler drin sind (kuper...) 
Eigentlich schade, dass nur so wenige, kleine kupferlamellen verwendet wurden, da haben sie wohl aus gewichtsgründen leistung verschenkt

Für amd systeme ist aber anscheinend noch immer der noctua das beste was man an konventionellen luftkühlern bekommt


----------



## Pravasi (15. Oktober 2010)

Wieder mal schön gemacht!
Aber ich vermisse die Lautstärkewerte. Ohne kann ich persöhnlich nicht viel mit dem Test anfangen...
Mir nützt kein Kühler der nicht auch leise ist.
Darf man da noch auf einen Nachtrag deinerseits hoffen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gutes Review. 
Der Preis ist schon happig und dass man als AMD Kunde bei Prolimatech immer noch das Retention Kit extra kaufen muss, schmerzt weiterhin. 

Sag mal, kannst du mal gucken, wie es mit der Kompatibilität mit RAMS aussieht, passen hohe RAM Kühler unter dem Super Mega?


----------



## xTc (17. Oktober 2010)

So, habe es mal für dich getestet. 

Im Anhang findest du ein Bild. Wenn du nur drei von sechs Slots nutzt, passen die PI Series von G.Skill ohne Probleme. Wenn du sechs Slots nutzen willst, wird es eng. In die erste Speicherbank unter dem Kühler passt dann nur kleinerer Speicher wie z.B. Ripjaws von G.Skill oder Frostbyte von Mushkin.


MFG


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. Oktober 2010)

@xTc: Vielen dank erstmal für das schöne Review. Doch muss ich dir sagen, dass du die Lüfterklemmen falsch benutzt hast/benutzt. Die macht man andersherum dran. Dann stören diese auch die Lüfterblätter nicht (erlesen). Habe ihn mir jetzt auch mal bestellt, unter anderem wegen deinem Review 

Links Falsch, Rechts Richtig.


----------



## xTc (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich mittlerweile auch gesehen. Naja, bin ja nicht der einzigste der es falsch gemacht hat. Auch CB hat die Klammern gedreht. 
Im Grunde passen aber beide Möglichkeiten. Aber schön, dass du dir den Kühler bestellt hast. 


MFG


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. Oktober 2010)

Jo, das stimmt. Man sieht sie öfter falsch benutzt, als richtig


----------



## Kaktus (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Klammern am Super MEga und diese clips am Armageddon sind ein Graus. Einige Lüfter kann man damit gar nicht befestigen da die Klammern an den Lüfterblättern schleifen. Darunter z.B. be quiet! Silent Wings UCS.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Oktober 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wieder mal schön gemacht!
> Aber ich vermisse die Lautstärkewerte. Ohne kann ich persöhnlich nicht viel mit dem Test anfangen...
> Mir nützt kein Kühler der nicht auch leise ist.
> Darf man da noch auf einen Nachtrag deinerseits hoffen?



Wenn du ihn so verbaust wie er von haus aus geliefert wird bist du bei unschlagbaren 0db(A)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Im Anhang findest du ein Bild. Wenn du nur drei von sechs Slots nutzt, passen die PI Series von G.Skill ohne Probleme. Wenn du sechs Slots nutzen willst, wird es eng. In die erste Speicherbank unter dem Kühler passt dann nur kleinerer Speicher wie z.B. Ripjaws von G.Skill oder Frostbyte von Mushkin.


 
Das ist jetzt ein 1366 Brett, kannst du das für AM3 und 1156 auch noch mal testen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Oktober 2010)

ich denk wenn du den lüfter gegebenen falls höher montierst (die klammern lassens ja zu) sollten sich auch höhere ram bausteine ausgehn


----------



## elohim (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nun auch mal den Super Mega auf meinem neuen 1090t @3,8GHz getestet. Nach einer halben Stunde Prime haben sich die Temps so um die 51 Grad C eingependelt.

Achso, ich habe zwei 140er Blue Vortex von Prolimatech in Push/Pull bei 7v laufen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Oktober 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> ich denk wenn du den lüfter gegebenen falls höher montierst (die klammern lassens ja zu) sollten sich auch höhere ram bausteine ausgehn


 
Das war auch ein Grund für meine Bestellung. Hoffe nur der wird dann auch noch gut genug gekühlt. Denke je höher, desto schlechtere Kühlung


----------



## xTc (18. Oktober 2010)

Solange die unteren Lamellen im Luftstrom liegen, sollte das kein Thema sein. 


MFG


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. Oktober 2010)

Joa, aber bei Verwendung von "OC-Rams" (Corsair Dominator GT und Co.) ist das nicht möglich. Da werden die ersten nicht gekühlt werden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du ihn doppelt bestückst, oder nur einen hinten saugend dann sollts kein problem geben


----------



## Zocker85 (3. Dezember 2010)

wie ist der kühler von der laustärke her?


----------



## BlauerSalamander (10. Dezember 2010)

Gleiche Frage wie oben. 
Bin mir unsicher, ob ich den Rev B oder Super Mega nehmen soll. Sollte möglichst silent sein(geplant sind 120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings), möchte aber nicht unbedingt auf leichtes OC verzichten.

Danke


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

LastGen schrieb:


> Gleiche Frage wie oben.
> Bin mir unsicher, ob ich den Rev B oder Super Mega nehmen soll. Sollte möglichst silent sein(geplant sind 120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings), möchte aber nicht unbedingt auf leichtes OC verzichten.
> 
> Danke



na der normale mega ist evtl ein grad 'schlechter'.

Der  Mega ist grundsätzlich gut für niedrige und hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen geignet. Weclhe Version du nimmst ist an und für sich relativ egal was den silent aspekt angeht.

Rein PL-mässig bekommt man mit dem Noctua D14, Thermalright Archon, Thermalright Silver Arrow dann vermutlich aber ein besseres Paket....


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Konstruktion ist gleich. Somit auch die Lautstärke.


----------

